# Guardar resultados con flip flop



## jaimeandresetc (May 25, 2013)

Hola amigos de Foros de electronica! Tengo una gran duda, lo que pasa es q necesito que un numero le llegue a un sumador, y este bota un resultado, este resultado debo guardarlo, para que cuando envie otro numero el resultado del sumador se vuelva a sumar pero con el numero nuevo q entro, cosa que el circuito pueda sumar 5+2+1 = 8 asi: entra un 5 al sumador, el resultado anterior era 0 entonces 5+0 = 5 (guarda 5); luego entro un 2, el resultado anterior era 5 entonces 2+5 = 7 (guarda 7); luego entro un 1, el resultado anterior era 7 entonces 1+7 = 8 (muestra resultado final 8)


----------



## MrCarlos (May 25, 2013)

Hola jaimeandresetc

Puedes utilizar Flip-Flip’s tipo D.
Hay de 2 por paquete 74LS74.
De 4 por paquete 74LS171, 74LS175
De 6 Por Paquete 74LS174.
De 8 por paquete 74LS273, 74LS373.
Etc.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jaimeandresetc (May 26, 2013)

Gracias por la respuesta Mr Carlos, me podrias explicar de que forma uso estos flip flops tipo d para hacer estas sumas, o al menos una idea del funcionamiento del circuito.  Gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (May 26, 2013)

Hola jaimeandresetc

No, esos Flip-Flop’s tipo D no se utilizarían para hacer sumas.
Estos serían para guardar los resultados de las sumas.
Como lo habías requerido.

Las sumas seguro las estás efectuando con algún sumador.
Ejemplo: 4008, de la familia CMOS.
74LS83, 74LS283, de la familia TTL.

Para entendernos mejor adjunta el archivo que se genera con tu simulador para circuitos electrónicos.
Comprímelo con WinZip o WinRar y adjúntalo en tu siguiente mensaje.

Por otra parte: tu sumador es binario natural o decimal ??

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jaimeandresetc (May 27, 2013)

Ok, comprendo que los flip flops son solo para guardar los resultados, no tengo algo conciso simulado pero me imagino algo asi: al sumador le entra un 3, el flip flop tiene un 0 guardado, el resultado del sumador lo guardo al flip flop; y asi cuando entre otro resultado lo que debo hacer es realimentar al sumador con el resultado que esta en el flip flop para seguir sumando los numeros. Y con respecto a tu pregunta: pues para guardar en los flip flops uso binarios, o sea cada flip flop guarda un bit, y luego los resultados los paso a un deco a 7 segmentos.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 27, 2013)

Hola jaimeandresetc

Esos Flip-Flip’s que te mencioné en mi mensaje #2 Funcionan +/- Así:
Pones 4 BIT’s de entrada, o X BIT’s,  en las D aplicas un pulso al Clock, los datos en las D’s pasan a las Q’s.

Si tienes el simulador ISIS de Proteus podrás abrir el archivo que te adjunto en el .ZIP.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jaimeandresetc (May 27, 2013)

Gracias MrCarlos!!! mirare el archivo que me enviaste


----------



## jaimeandresetc (Jun 1, 2013)

El fin de esta pregunta es que debo realizar un proyecto de un juego con circuitos digitales; pensaba en un juego X que tiene 3 lanzamientos, los puntajes que puede obtener son 3,2,1; o sea un maximo de 9 puntos por muy bien que le vaya al jugador; para eso necesito eso del sumador, o tambien me podrian colaborar si me indicaran la forma de hacer que 1 pulso se convierta en 3 o en 2 (con astables o no se); osea para enviar esos pulsos a un contador principal y sumar pulsos


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 1, 2013)

Hola jaimeandresetc

No me es muy claro tu planteamiento. Y éste, por lo poco que entiendo, es completamente diferente al original.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jaimeandresetc (Jun 2, 2013)

Si, exacto! son dos planteamientos diferentes pero como el mismo fin: sumar 3 numeros guardando el resultado y mostrandolo en un display de 7 segmentos (por eso el maximo puntaje es 9) lo del pulso lo pense porque los puntajes se envian cuando un objeto pasa por un sensor de proximidad, este enviaria un pulso al conversor de 1 a 2 pulsos o al conversor de 1 a 3 pulsos (segun la puntuacion) y el display donde se muestra el puntaje es la salida de un contador normal. (Tengo entre esta posibilidad y la de usar un sumador)


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 2, 2013)

Hola jaimeandresetc

Pero. . . con un solo sensor de proximidad cómo determinaras enviarlo al conversor de 1 a 2 o al conversos de 1 a 3 ??
Qué es lo que determina la puntuación ??

Sigo sin entender plenamente lo que estás requiriendo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jaimeandresetc (Jun 2, 2013)

no, no es uno solo son por lo menos dos sensores, uno va a un conversor de 1 a dos pulsos, y el otro a un conversor de uno a 3 pulsos; depende donde caiga el objeto o suma 3 pulsos (puntos) o suma 2 pulsos (puntos) estos pulsos irian a un contador principal que cada vez que recibe un pulso asciende 1, y ese es el display que va a ver el usuario como su puntaje, lo que realmente necesito son o esos conversores de pulsos que te hablo, o alguna manera de sumar todos los puntajes


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 3, 2013)

Hola jaimeandresetc

Bien: estás dando la información a cuenta gotas. 
O no sabes plenamente lo que quieres.
O no quieres que te copien tu sistema.

Dices: *son por lo menos dos sensores.*
Otra gotita de lo mismo.
Pues si son por lo menos dos quiere decir que hay más sensores.

Deja ver todo tu circuito, muy explícitamente habla de él con lujo de detalles sin suponer que uno sabe algo.

saludos 
a sus ordenes


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 3, 2013)

Hola jaimeandresetc

Entonces podemos decir que hay 4 “sensores” que tienen asignado un valor predeterminado, al ser activado, su número se sumará hasta formar un total.

Esos números llegarán uno después del otro así que puedes utilizar el circuito que se mira en la imagen adjunta.

saludos
a sus ordene


----------



## jaimeandresetc (Jun 4, 2013)

Gracias por tu ayuda MrCarlos, avanzare lo mas que pueda en el proyecto, sin tu ayuda no hubiera podido continuar


----------

